# Good site for CA parts?



## MakiGTP (Oct 24, 2003)

What is a good site to find aftermarket parts for the CA?


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

that might be tough... hopefully jordan will see this thread... 93blackSER that is


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

www.norrisdesigns.com has everything you could ask for. they have conversion kits they call them, which include everything thing you would need to reach a certain power level. they have them up to 600hp. they include absolutely everything. also, check out NICO's forum in the CA section. there is a guy there that is starting to stock CA parts. things like clutches, downpipes, manifolds, etc.... i forget his name tho.

EDIT: a lot of stuff is becoming available in the States, you just have to search for it.
EDIT AGAIN: the guy's name on NICO is JustinMC. the site is www.nissanifiniticlub.com


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

silviawerks.com has some stuff....i think norrisdesigns is european though so i dunno how there prices would be and shipping prices and stuff....i havent heard any info about them but ive been to the site...anybody dealt with them at all?


----------

